# TriStar Semi-Autos?



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone use TriStar shotguns? They look pretty cool and very well priced...


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As with all of the low grade imports from china, turkey and other 3rd world type places, they get mixed reviews as for quality, operation, fitment etc...

They are not top shelf with customer service and I read that if you are waiting for a reply to an email, you are backin' up.... seems you have to phone them to get issues addressed.

Me? I buy American guns from american owned privately held companies selling guns of known decent quality at fair prices... So I am limited to Mossberg gear.

Brent


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh, so they're an import? I feel the same way about American guns, although I do own a Howa (right gun at the right price.) I have a hard time buy any other scatter gun than the remingtons... mostly because I know how to take them apart and work on em.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't hear many knockin' a Howa... And there are a few reputable gun factories in Turkey producing great quality guns but them are far more pricey than my Mossbergs or even your preferred Remingtons...:thumbup:

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

captsi said:


> Anyone use TriStar shotguns? They look pretty cool and very well priced...


*You got the well priced thing right. Thier Tactical shotguns are cheap and look good. Let me know if your holds up well after a good 500 or so rounds.*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

The best value shotgun on the market in my opinion is the Maverick 88. They are about $150 and are very similar to Mossberg 500s except that they are assembled in Mexico.


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Looked at the Mavericks, fairly impressed... If I were in the market for a mossy 500 I'd buy one of these first.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The maverick is similar to the Mossbergs but has a crossbolt safety rather than the top of tang safety I prefer...
AND THEY ARE NOT ASSEMBLED IN MEXICO!!! NO GUNS ARE ASSEMBLED IN MEXICO AS A MATTER OF FACT!!!

Some parts are made in mexico... others made in texas and some in the home factory... the Maverick is assembled at the Eagle Pass Texas plant...

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

The ONLY imported Mossbergs bear the moniker... "Mossberg International" and I refuse to entertain buying them.

Brent


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Simmer down, Brent... We all applaud your patriotism and shot gunning knowledge, however, there is no need to scream.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry... I wasn't hot at all about it... just layin' it out... I don't get upset about things like this.

Many have the misconception that the Mavs are mexican made. These same folks often have no idea that mexico forbids arms manufacture in their country...:whistling:

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

hogdogs said:


> Sorry... I wasn't hot at all about it... just layin' it out... I don't get upset about things like this.
> 
> Many have the misconception that the Mavs are mexican made. These same folks often have no idea that mexico forbids arms manufacture in their country...:whistling:
> 
> Brent


*They don't need to make them, we give them all thier weapons haven't you heard. Ask Nacy Pelosi and all her friends they will tell you. All gun related crime is because of our Evil guns and our pesky 2nd amendment.*


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

Such a peaceful nation Old Mexico was... then in 1846 we ruined EVERYTHING.


----------



## TEM (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tri Star shotgun*

I had my gunsmith, Terry Marsh order me one just before turkey season. I forgot what they call it, but it is the camo one that has the 4" barrell extention. It is a kool little gun. I got it in a 20ga. It is a sweet well made little shotgun. I love it and Terry really liked it too. He said it would be his next shotgun. The barrell extention is cool also, you can have a 24" or 28" with the same barrell. Two for one. Patterned real good with a Indian Creek choke and #6 heavy shot. Killed 3 of my six turkeys with it. Awesome little gun!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

